# Haunters Fly Your Flags For 9/11!!!



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Lonestarwelder posted a great video about the American flag. The comments that came after were what prompted me to create this thread. I had received this email recently about flying the flag. Here it is...

On Friday, September 11th, 2009, an American flag should be displayed outside every home, apartment, office, and store in the United States . Every individual should make it their duty to display an American flag on this eighth anniversary of one of our country's worst tragedies. We do this to honor those who lost their lives on 9/11, their families, friends and loved ones who continue to endure the pain, and those who today are fighting at home and abroad to preserve our cherished freedoms.

In the days, weeks and months following 9/11, our country was bathed in American flags as citizens mourned the incredible losses and stood shoulder-to-shoulder against terrorism. Sadly, those flags have all but disappeared. Our patriotism pulled us through some tough times and it shouldn't take another attack to galvanize us in solidarity. Our American flag is the fabric of our country and together we can prevail over terrorism of all kinds

Action Plan: So, here's what we need you to do .

(1) Take a moment to think back to how you felt on 9/11 and let those sentiments guide you.

(2) Fly an American flag of any size on 9/11. Honestly, Americans should fly the flag year-round, but if you don't, then at least make it a priority on this day.

Come on haunters, lets all get together and do this. Why not post a picture of your flag proudly flying here in the thread?? Like the email said it doesnt matter how big it is JUST DO IT


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We make it a point to fly the flag and put out some votive lights. I don't think I'll ever forget the things I saw on the television that day; especially the footage of that poor woman who was in one of the buildings, waving a large white piece of cloth to try to summon help. The building collapsed just a few minutes later. My heart still goes out to the families of those lost; especially the fire and rescue workers who were killed. God bless them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our flag is pretty much on display every day from Memorial day until I swap it out for the Halloween banner we put out in early October. On 9/11 the Boy Scout Troop I'm affiliated with will do it's annual flag retirement ceremony at the local VA hospital. The staff brings as many vets/residents as possible to observe and we invite any guests to participate, giving them each a strip of an old flag to lay on the flames. We've done this for years and collect flags from all over the community. I'd guess that we average 100-150 flags every year that we ceremoniously burn/retire. 9/11 seems the most appropriate time to do it.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I saw this picture once, I think it was in local paper, of a generic-looking American soldier holding a pole with the Flag on it like a spear impaling a generic-looking terrorist. I'm gonna have to search for that image. 

Every year since 9/11, I've put up a flag, hugged my grandfather (WWII vet) and started recently called my brother (AF pilot - F16) to thank him.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*My Flag*

I remember what happened that that day. I was staying home from work because I was sick. My girlfreind woke me up to tell me that a plane had crashed into the world trade center. I thought "wow that's crazy" what an insane accident, but it was plausible, I had just lived in NYC for two years for work. You can see those buildings from way out in long island. Just the sun and two little bars coming out of the horizon.

I went back to sleep. Then my girlfriend woke me up again. I said "I heard you. a plane crashed in to the wtc". No! Another plane crashed! I cam out and saw people from the first building jumping out of windows. When the second plane crashed everyone realized it wasn't an accident. I said to my girlfriend "We are going to war with Iraq, Bush just got his excuse (he said in his campaign he wanted to get rid of saddamm, it was on news show segment about him trying to reach out to latinos). Then I went back to bed before I threw up.

Then this country lost its mind with grief and anger.

We invaded Iraq. We found no weapons of mass destruction, no collaboration with terrorist. I have heard some people say "Well we had to remove Saddam because he was a dictator who gassed his own people". We captured Saddam and hung him.But no one in Iraq had anything to do with 9/11.

It cost us 4,255 us soldiers who have died in Iraq. 30,182 soldiers have been wounded in Iraq, many with permanent disabilities.

We traded their lives to try an avenge the lives of the 2,974 people killed at the WTC.

I see and hear people voicing the sentiment "Support our Troops" as if our troops will feel sad and unfulfilled if they can't go shoot someone. I support our troops, and I want them to keep fit, be ready, and have good morale, get some discipline, but I want them to learn a trade, go to college , get good health care, and have a good retirement, have families, and grow old.

A couple years ago my grandfather passed away. At the funeral the local Veterans group came out do the seven gun salute and to deliver the flag to my grandmother. They were all there lined up, hands over their hearts. A tall man with lean features who called out the command to fire kept a stern face, except the corner of his mouth twisted more and more with each shot into such a tortured look of sadness. I was pretty cried out by then, but then the face of a short and round veteran across from me bunched up. He stiffened his posture back to the at attention posture, and tears came streaming out of his eyes. That's when everyone started crying. Most of them didn't know my grandpa, but they cried because they knew the war. They cried for all the friends they made and lost because of it.

I have heard it was most honorable war, where we clearly and without a doubt battled true evil. A good war. I know he didn't agree. I remember playing guns with my cousins when I ran by his recliner and his hand sprung like a bear trap and grabbed me. He said" You don't EVER want to kill anyone. You don't EVER want to be a in a war." I remember that one time so well, his eyes were wild like an animal and he scared the crap out of me.

Even a good war kills and maims and scars people. That's the way it is

My veteran grandfather died an old man. That's the way it should be.

Ever since then when I see a flag I remember the veterans at my grandfather funeral. All those men who survived the war. They suffered through a war for us and lost so much so that America could go on. So that we could continue the ideals of individual freedom that America stands for. The right for everyone to vote, to speak their minds, to have privacy, and to live and worship as they please.

They didn't sacrifice so that we can judge each other unpatriotic, engage in race baiting, and demand political homogeneity once a year.


----------

